

What is a good alternative to Monopoly? - ankit1911

Monopoly is simple and not too interesting for a 25 year old.
Is there any other games that&#x27;s not as simple and also fun to play.
Thanks.
======
LarryMade2
Looking for games along the terms of monopoly, or era, or not sure? Might help
to list any games you like as a metric.

One excellent resource to browse through is Board Game Geek -
[https://boardgamegeek.com/](https://boardgamegeek.com/) they have a
comprehensive list of games and have been categorizing their mechanics and
features.

